# Simple Inside Out Turning



## Wildman (Jul 31, 2010)

Easy project is turning these flowers from four pieces of wood. I stuck an example in my photo album, because have not figured out how to attach to this thread. 

Found the plan at http:www.sawg.org.nz

South Auckland Woodturners Guild INC

While far from perfect 1st inside out turning project that did not end up in firewood bin.


----------



## gketell (Jul 31, 2010)

Wildman said:


> because have not figured out how to attach to this thread.



Go into your photo album.  Open the big version of the photo.  Right-click on it and choose "copy photo location" (or the equivalent for your browser).  Come back here and click on the little "post card" button at the top of the "advanced" page (looks like a yellow postcard with green mountains and a stamp).  "Paste" in the URL you just copied.

Voila






Very cool project.  I've made inside-out ornaments but never thought to make flowers!  
Thanks for sharing!
GK


----------



## MrPukaShell (Jul 31, 2010)

Better not let the wife se these, hehe.  They are really cool.  From the plans they look pretty straight forward.  Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## gketell (Aug 1, 2010)

Those are neat but why did you post them here?



chiefgreen said:


> top vest extender - buffalo horn
> 
> bottom vest extender - acrylic replica of a Vietnam Service ribbon.


----------



## chiefgreen (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry, rookie mistake.


----------



## holmqer (Aug 1, 2010)

Those are pretty cool, and that site has some neat project ideas


----------



## Dustygoose (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks very nice!


----------



## Wildman (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words. Big reason for posting here, good way of getting rid of extra pen blanks. 

Qketell tried posting another picture per your instructions, even typing in url in the advanced feature no joy. I am either unlucky or or just a computer kluts! I could not find the yellow post card with green mountain and stamp. Browser just has copy listed. Even opening another tab did not help. Thank you will keep working on it.


----------



## Wildman (Aug 1, 2010)

*Simple inside out*

Think understand how to upload a photo to thread now.


----------



## Wildman (Aug 1, 2010)

flowers from one peice of wood great way to use up scraps


----------



## Wildman (Aug 2, 2010)

I like inside out turned flowers over one piece because easier to sand inside the flowers. There are a lot steps in making these flowers. So not a project you do if in a hurry. Since you can download plans for the inside out turned flowers.  Here is an outline for making one-piece flowers.   

Square block of wood 2” square by 2 1/2” long. 

Mark centers drill a ¾” hole 1 ½” deep on one end and 11/16” hole in other end.

Mark of and cut a V on end with ¾” hole on bandsaw. 

Mount ¾” dowel in a chuck or turn a ¾” spigot that fits tightly in the hole drilled in the blank.  May need a wet paper towel over the dowel or spigot to get a tight fit.
Mount the blank onto dowel or spigot bring up the tailstock. 

Turn the flower, sand and finish. 

Put a 3/16” dowel in the end your done.  

I have used different size blanks, and adjusted size hole and depth of drilling to fit the blank.  I stay with 3/16” dowel stems though. I have wanted to try dying different colors as yet have not done so. My wife paints dowel stems green for those she keeps. I leave stems brown & round.

Source of information AAW journal Spring 1999  Wood tulips by Steve Reed


----------

